# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  άτομα με διπλούς λογαριασμούς

## καθρεπτης

το φόρουμ το ανακάλυψα τυχαία από το γκουγκλ γιατί έψαχνα βοήθεια για πραγματικά προβλήματα που έχω... δεν είμαι εδώ ούτε για πλάκα, ούτε για να περάσω την ώρα μου, ούτε για να βρω γκόμενο... τα πρόβληματα μου είναι υπαρκτά όπως επίσης και εγώ και τη βοήθεια που έψαχνα την βρήκα και με το παραπάνω ίσως κάποιες φορές... για άτομα σαν κι εμένα ακόμα και το ότι έχω κάποιον έστω που δεν ξέρω να "ενδιαφέρεται" για εμένα είναι πολύ σημαντικό...
έχει όμως και κάποια θέματα το φόρουμ που με ενοχλούν και με δυσκολεύουν και παραπάνω στο να είμαι εδώ (μιας και έχω ούτως ή αλλως πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας) το ότι υπάρχουν άτομα με διπλούς, τριπλούς και χιαστούς λογαριασμούς με κάνει να πιστεύω πως ο ίδιος που μου λέει στο θέμα μου Α στο παρακάτω ποστ με άλλο νικ μου λέει Β, έτσι νιώθω κοροιδία... 
η απορία μου είναι γιατί δεν διαγράφονται αυτά τα άτομα και διαγράφεται μόνο το ένα νικ... γιατί μιλάμε για ένα άτομο που έχει μπει εδώ μέσα για να κοροιδέψει ή να σπάσει πλάκα παραβιάζοντας μάλιστα κανόνα του φόρουμ... αυτό το άτομο γιατί να έχει δικαίωμα να είναι εδώ μέσα και να με κοροίδευει έστω και με ένα νικ...
επίσης επειδή πίσω από τα νικ κρυβόμαστε άνθρωποι.. καλό θα ήταν, κατα τη γνώμη μου, αν κάποιος κάνει διπλοεγγραφή να ανακοινώνεται στα νέα πχ.. "η καθεύτης διαγράφεται γιατί μπαίνει με το νικ καθευτης, και καθρέφτης" ώστε να ξέρουμε πως η καθρέφτης που μένει είναι αυτή που μας δούλευε... και αν πάω να ξανακάνω δεύτερο νικ να μου απαγόρευεται η προσβαση στο φορουμ "στην καθρέφτη απαγορεύεται η πρόσβαση στο φόρουμ λόγω επανειλημένων διπλοεγγραφών"..
δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείται με αυτή τη γνώμη αλλά προσωπικά νιώθω πολυ άσχημα να νιώθω πως με δουλεύουν και σπάνε πλάκα με προβλήματα που έχω και νιώθω πως με πνίγουν και δεν θέλω να χάσω την βοήθεια που έχω βρει στο φόρουμ φεύγοντας... εγώ έδωσα μια πρόταση για λύση του προβλήματος που ξέρω πως είναι εφικτή, αν έχετε άλλες προτάσεις ή ιδέες μπορείτε να βοήθησετε κι εσείς σ' αυτό το πρόβλημα πείτε... αν το θεωρείτε βέβαια πρόβλημα

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο που λες..Να σου πω την δικη μου γνωμη, φυσικα και εμενα με ενοχλει η κοροιδια αν την παρω χαμπαρι γιατι καποια νικ οπως το προηγουμενο που τρολλαρε το καταλαβα απο την πρωτη στιγμη..Ναι το να μπεις εδω με 5 λογαριασμους για να βριζεις ειναι χυδαιο και προβληματικο , απο την αλλη ομως υπαρχουν και χρηστες που για χ , ψ λογους εχουν αλλαξει "ταυτοτητα" και δεν θελουν να αποκαλυψουν ποιο παλαιοτερο προφιλ υπηρξαν , αυτο για εμενα δεν ειναι μεμπτο απο την στιγμη που σεβεται και δεν ενοχλει.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Νομιζω οτι γενικα το φορουμ πασχει στο θεμα moderating.

----------


## καθρεπτης

μνημόνιο δεν είναι μόνο το να βρίζει ή το να προσβάλει... εγώ θεωρώ κοροιδία όπως είπα στο θέμα μου το μνημόνιο να μου λέει "κοπελιά δίκιο έχεις προχώρα" και το μνημονι να μου λέει "οχι κοπελιά κάτσε στα αυγά σου" και ας μιλάει καλά και στις δύο περιπτώσεις και ας στηρίζει και τις δύο απόψεις του.. το ότι δεν της παρουσιάζει με το ίδιο νικ το θεωρώ κοροιδία... 
και αυτό που είπες να αλλάξει ταυτότητα και να μην θέλει να φαίνεται η παλιά δεν είμαι σίγουρη πως το καταλάβα σωστά...
αν εννοείς όμως το να μπαίνει η καθεύτης σήμερα με τα προβλήματα που έχει και σε ένα χρόνο που θα τα έχει ξεπεράσει και θα έχει στρώσει τη ζωή της να μπαίνει ο καθρέφτης και να κάνει πως δεν τα είχε περάσει ποτέ κι αυτό κοροιδία είναι... όχι βέβαια στο ίδιο μέγεθος και ούτε πρόβλημα δημιουργεί αλλά όπως και θα μπορούσα να το δεχτώ κάπως... αλλά σκέψου να γνωρίζεις κάποιον άνθρωπο και να σου λέει ψέματα για το παρελθόν του, κάπως έτσι το βλέπω... δικαίωμα του θα μου πεις... πάντως εμένα η μυσπ που βλέπω την αλλαγή της και εκτίθεται προσωπικά με βοηθάει με έναν πολύ ιδιαίτερο τρόπο... και την εκτιμώ γι αυτό

----------


## καθρεπτης

επίσης την δεύτερη περίπτωση μπορώ να την δεχτώ εφόσον έχει σταματήσει να γράφει με το πρώτο νικ και χρησιμοποιεί μόνο το δεύτερο

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> μνημόνιο δεν είναι μόνο το να βρίζει ή το να προσβάλει... εγώ θεωρώ κοροιδία όπως είπα στο θέμα μου το μνημόνιο να μου λέει κοπελιά δίκιο έχεις και το μνημονι να μου λέει οχι κοπελιά κάτσε στα αυγά σου και ας μιλάει καλά και στις δύο περιπτώσεις και ας στηρίζει και τις δύο απόψεις του.. το ότι δεν της παρουσιάζει με το ίδιο νικ το θεωρώ κοροιδία... 
> και αυτό που είπες να αλλάξει ταυτότητα και να μην θέλει να φαίνεται η παλιά δεν είμαι σίγουρη πως το καταλάβα σωστά...
> αν εννοείς όμως το να μπαίνει η καθεύτης σήμερα με τα προβλήματα που έχει και σε ένα χρόνο που θα τα έχει ξεπεράσει και θα έχει στρώσει τη ζωή της να μπαίνει ο καθρέφτης και να κάνει πως δεν τα είχε περάσει ποτέ κι αυτό κοροιδία είναι... όχι βέβαια στο ίδιο μέγεθος και ούτε πρόβλημα δημιουργεί αλλά όπως και θα μπορούσα να το δεχτώ κάπως... αλλά σκέψου να γνωρίζεις κάποιον άνθρωπο και να σου λέει ψέματα για το παρελθόν του, κάπως έτσι το βλέπω... δικαίωμα του θα μου πεις... πάντως εμένα η μυσπ που βλέπω την αλλαγή της και εκτίθεται προσωπικά με βοηθάει με έναν πολύ ιδιαίτερο τρόπο... και την εκτιμώ γι αυτό


Δεν διαφωνω καπου καθευτη..Απλα σου ειπα τι πιστευω για την κατηγορια ανθρωπων που θελησαν μια νεα ταυτοτητα στο φορουμ..Ναι ισως και αυτη η κατηγορια συνεπαγεται με κοροιδια!Απλα σου λεω μην μπεις σε αυτο το τριπακι (εχω μπει και εγω και ισως εχω κατηγορισει νεα νικ αδικως γιατι 100% σιγουρη/ρος δεν μπορει να ειναι κανεις αν ειναι διπλοπροφιλο καποιος ή το ποιος ειναι) και φυσικα να μην εχεις πολλες πολλες προσδοκιες απο το φορουμ αυτο.

----------


## καθρεπτης

τώρα που το σκέφτομαι κι όλας το να θες να αλλαξεις ταυτότητα είναι πιο "κακό" απ' ότι στην αρχή σκέφτηκα... γιατί αν εμένα μου αρέσεις εσύ... και πάω να δω τα μηνύματα σου για να δω πχ από που ξεκίνησες ή ποιο ήταν το θέμα σου και μπήκες... δεν μ' αρέσει που θα μου το κρύβεις... και δεν είναι και έντιμο και απέναντι στο φόρουμ αν το θες το να κρύβεις την βοήθεια που σου έχει δώσει...
πάντως δίκο έχεις... είναι πολύ άσχημο να μπεις σε αυτό το τρυπάκι και το να απαξιώνεις άτομα που έρχονται να ζητήσουν βοήθεια επειδή νομίζεις... ο άλλος που έρχεται και δεν έχει ιδέα τι παίζει και γιατί εμείς είμαστε καχύποπτοι σκέψου πως θα νιώθει...
αυτό που λέω όμως είναι πως αυτά τα προβλήματα μπορούν να λυθούν αν αυτό που έκανε ο διαχειρηστής για το παόκι το κάνει για όλες τις περιπτώσεις.. το φόρουμ είναι πολύτιμο για μερικούς ανθρώπους και το να νιώθεις μια υποτιπόδη ασφάλεια εδώ μέσα δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο... θέμα διαχείρησης είναι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> μως και κάποια θέματα το φόρουμ που με ενοχλούν και με δυσκολεύουν και παραπάνω στο να είμαι εδώ


 η εχεις θεματα με το φορουμ η δεν εχεις το ιδιο σου κανει ετσι ηταν κ ετσι ειναι 

εγω καποτε ειχα κανει μια πολυ καλη προταση καθε προφιλ να μην ειναι τοσο απροσωπο αλλα να ειναι πιο προσωποποιημενο δηλαδη να εχει γραφικα αυτου που μας μιλα εικονα κλπκλπ οστε να δενετε ο καθε ενας με αυτο οσες φορες κ να συζητιθει αυτο το θεμα θα λεμε τα ιδια κ τα ιδια που δε θα βγαζουν καπου

----------


## καθρεπτης

αλέξανδρε δεν μου κάνει το ίδιο και το ότι έτσι είναι δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει και μάλιστα απ' την στιγμή που δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο... το να θέλουμε να αλλάξουμε κάποια πράγματα προς το καλύτερο θετικό το βρίσκω και να σου πω απορώ και που κανένας δεν είχε κάνει την πρόταση μιας και βλέπω πως πολλοί ενοχλούνται... επίσης απορώ και για την έλλειψη συμμετοχής στο θέμα... εκτός κι αν τελικά δεν ενοχλεί τους περίσοοτερους και τόσο...

το να είχαμε μια φωτογραφία κάτω από το νικ μας θα μου άρεσε κι εμένα... ότι φωτό θέλουμε βέβαια όχι αναγκαστηκά της μούρης μας... δεν ξέρω αν θα δενόμασταν ακριβώς παντως σίγουρα θα αναγνωρίζαμε πιο εύκολα το νικ με το οποιο μιλάμε... θα μου άρεσε πολυ να γίνει αυτό

----------


## μυσπ

> το φόρουμ το ανακάλυψα τυχαία από το γκουγκλ γιατί έψαχνα βοήθεια για πραγματικά προβλήματα που έχω... δεν είμαι εδώ ούτε για πλάκα, ούτε για να περάσω την ώρα μου, ούτε για να βρω γκόμενο... τα πρόβληματα μου είναι υπαρκτά όπως επίσης και εγώ και τη βοήθεια που έψαχνα την βρήκα και με το παραπάνω ίσως κάποιες φορές... για άτομα σαν κι εμένα ακόμα και το ότι έχω κάποιον έστω που δεν ξέρω να "ενδιαφέρεται" για εμένα είναι πολύ σημαντικό...
> έχει όμως και κάποια θέματα το φόρουμ που με ενοχλούν και με δυσκολεύουν και παραπάνω στο να είμαι εδώ (μιας και έχω ούτως ή αλλως πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας) το ότι υπάρχουν άτομα με διπλούς, τριπλούς και χιαστούς λογαριασμούς με κάνει να πιστεύω πως ο ίδιος που μου λέει στο θέμα μου Α στο παρακάτω ποστ με άλλο νικ μου λέει Β, έτσι νιώθω κοροιδία... 
> η απορία μου είναι γιατί δεν διαγράφονται αυτά τα άτομα και διαγράφεται μόνο το ένα νικ... γιατί μιλάμε για ένα άτομο που έχει μπει εδώ μέσα για να κοροιδέψει ή να σπάσει πλάκα παραβιάζοντας μάλιστα κανόνα του φόρουμ... αυτό το άτομο γιατί να έχει δικαίωμα να είναι εδώ μέσα και να με κοροίδευει έστω και με ένα νικ...
> επίσης επειδή πίσω από τα νικ κρυβόμαστε άνθρωποι.. καλό θα ήταν, κατα τη γνώμη μου, αν κάποιος κάνει διπλοεγγραφή να ανακοινώνεται στα νέα πχ.. "η καθεύτης διαγράφεται γιατί μπαίνει με το νικ καθευτης, και καθρέφτης" ώστε να ξέρουμε πως η καθρέφτης που μένει είναι αυτή που μας δούλευε... και αν πάω να ξανακάνω δεύτερο νικ να μου απαγόρευεται η προσβαση στο φορουμ "στην καθρέφτη απαγορεύεται η πρόσβαση στο φόρουμ λόγω επανειλημένων διπλοεγγραφών"..
> δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείται με αυτή τη γνώμη αλλά προσωπικά νιώθω πολυ άσχημα να νιώθω πως με δουλεύουν και σπάνε πλάκα με προβλήματα που έχω και νιώθω πως με πνίγουν και δεν θέλω να χάσω την βοήθεια που έχω βρει στο φόρουμ φεύγοντας... εγώ έδωσα μια πρόταση για λύση του προβλήματος που ξέρω πως είναι εφικτή, αν έχετε άλλες προτάσεις ή ιδέες μπορείτε να βοήθησετε κι εσείς σ' αυτό το πρόβλημα πείτε... αν το θεωρείτε βέβαια πρόβλημα


Καλησπερα φιλη μου καλα λες οσα λες διαφωνω ομως στο οτι εννοειται κ πρεπει να παραμεινεις στο φορουμ ειτε συμμορφωθουν ειτε οχι κ να μιλας με ολους μας κ να μην λαμβαινεις καν υποψιν ποιοι το κανουν αυτο με τους διπλους λογαριασμους δεν θα στερηθεις εσυ το φορουμ για αυτο που κανουν,Ειναι προβλημα ομως δεν ειναι δικο σου προβλημα αυτο πηγαζει απο την δικη τους ανασφαλεια κ επιπολαιοτητα,Ανωριμοι κ επιπολαιοι ανθρωποι υπαρχουν παντου κ το γνωριζεις καλα αυτο μιας κ εχεις ζησει δυσκολες καταστασεις,Εγω παντως διατηρω αποκλειστικα εναν λογαριασμο ειμαι η Μυσπ για το φορουμ κ δεν κρυβω κατι αυτη ειναι η ζωη μου κ η ιστορια μου οπως παρουσιαζω εδωπερα,η μιση μου ζωη ηταν χαλια επεσα παρα πολυ κακοποιηθηκα επαθα καταθλιψη εκανα απειρες βλαβερες φιλιες πιεστηκα σε σημειο να κοντευω να χασω το μυαλο μου να κανω πραγματα που δεν ηθελα τωρα αφοτου βρηκα το αγορι μου που θελουμε κανουμε οικογενεια κ ορισμενες φιλες νιωθω παρα πολυ καλυτερα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω θα σου προτεινα να οργανωσεις τις επαφες σου κ το να επικοινωνεις με τους αλλους κ απο κει περα δημοσια ας κανουν οτι θελουν.. δημοκρατια εχουμε.

----------


## keep_walking

Η επικοινωνια με το νετ εχει τις ιδιομορφιες της. Και η τεχνολογια εχει τις αδυναμιες της. Και για μενα φυσικα ειναι εκνευριστικο να μιλαω σε καποιον με πολλαπλα προφιλ ... ακομα και σε αυτους που κανουν πολλαπλα προφιλ προφανως ισως ειναι εκνευριστικο να μιλανε με εναν αλλο με πολλαπλα προφιλ . Δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι γκουρου της τεχνολογιας για να δημιουργησεις ενα πολυπροφιλο και να μην σε παρει χαμπαρι κανενας.

Προσωπικα εχω μονο ενα προφιλ , και μου αρκει . Ηδη μου καταναλωνει πολυ χρονο το ενα δεν χρειαζομαι και δευτερο. Αλλωστε δεν μπαινω για την πλακα μου και γραφω αυτα που θελω να γραψω , εχοντας πληρη ευθυνη των οσων γραφω.

Φυσικα πολλοι δεν το βλεπουν με αυτο το σκεπτικο και δεν μπορει πολλες φορες να γινει κατι για αυτο υπο μορφη "μεγαλου αδερφου" απο την τεχνολογια ακομα (ευτυχως ).

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Κ εγώ τυχαία το ανακάλυψα, ψάχνοντας πληροφορίες για 1 συγκεκριμένη διαταραχή, κ πάνω σε αυτήν ήταν το 1ο κ μοναδικό thread που άνοιξα, να ρωτήσω δηλ. αν κάποιοι που στο περιβάλλον τους έχουν άτομο που πάσχει από τη διαταραχή αυτή έχουν έναν ορισμένο τρόπο αντιμετώπισής του. Κ μετά ας πούμε έπεσα κ σε 2 άλλα ενδιαφέροντα θεματάκια κ έμεινα.

Βέβαια για τα 2πλοπρόφιλα είχα παρατηρήσει εξ αρχής να γίνεται λόγος, πότε άμεσα κ πότε έμμεσα, κ να σου πω δεν μου έκανε κάποια εντύπωση, ούτε ανησύχησα ιδιαίτερα, internet είναι αυτό (άρα παίρνεις εν γνώσει σου τα ρίσκα σου), δεν είναι το μπαράκι που το έχετε κάνει στέκι με την παρέα σου να μπορείς να απαιτείς "σταθερές". Στην πορεία είδα να δημιουργείται ντόρος βέβαια...... αν κ εμένα σόρυ, αλλά ακόμα χαζό μου φαίνεται υπό την έννοια ότι έχει δοθεί στο όλο ζήτημα πολύ μεγαλύτερη διάσταση κ έχει υπερμεγεθυνθεί εν σχέσει με την πραγματική του σημασία. Τί ρόλο παίζει εάν κάποιος έχει 5 προφίλ κ το κάνει για να σπάσει πλάκα ή επειδή δεν έχει ζωή? Σάμπως κ στην πραγματική ζωή δε θα συναντήσεις κ 1 σωρό ανθρώπους που υποκρίνονται, προσποιούνται, κοροϊδεύουν κ εξαπατούν......? Κ εδώ κάτι αντίστοιχο συμβαίνει, απλά πρέπει τόσο στην ιντερνετική όσο κ στην πραγματική ζωή να προστατεύεις τον εαυτό σου κ να προσέχεις σε ποιούς κ κάτω από ποιές συνθήκες ανοίγεσαι.
Βέβαια άλλο το ζήτημα του να φτιάξει κάποιος πολλά προφίλ επειδή είναι ούφο κ άλλο να υποκρύπτεται πρόθεση εξαπάτησης κ πρόκλησης βλάβης (αναφέρομαι στην ύπαρξη δόλου) σε άλλους, υπό την έννοια της εκμετάλλευσης ή προσπόρισης οφέλους/επίτευξης συμφέροντος........ κ άλλο να μιλάμε για επικίνδυνες ψυχοπάθειες (που βέβαια στην πραγματικότητα επικίνδυνες παραμένουν για αυτόν που τις φέρει), περιπτώσεις δηλ. που το άτομο δεν έχει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ζωή, έχει κατασκευάσει 1 εντελώς ψεύτικη κ ιδεατή εικόνα του εαυτού του, έχει φτιάξει πολλά προφίλ είναι συνδεδεμένο 24/7 κ ζει μόνο μέσα από το forum. Στην 1η περίπτωση μπορεί κάποιος πχ "να δηλώνει πιανίστας" που λέει κ ο Άλεξ (σόρυ που του κλέβω τη φράση αλλά τη βρίσω καλή), στη 2η περίπτωση μπορεί κάποιος να λανσάρεται ως παρηγοράκιας, ευαίσθητος κ σοβαρός σε καμμένες/απογοητευμένες γκομενίτσες που μόλις χώρισαν, με απώτερο σκοπό να πετύχει κανένα πονηρό ραντεβουδάκι μαζί τους κ στην 3η κάποια πχ μπορεί να έχει καβατζάρει τα 50, να είναι παντελώς αποτυχημένη κ μόνη κ να έχει φτιάξει το/τα προφίλ μιας γυναίκας 20 τουλάχιστον χρόνια νεότερης με την τέλεια κ αξιοζήλευτη προσωπική ζωή δηλ. εδώ το άτομο αυτό δεν πειράζει σαφώς κανέναν (όπως στη 2η περίπτωση) απλά χρειάζεται βοήθεια.

Πάντως εγώ με τον καιρό συνήθισα τους μόνιμους θαμώνες κ καταλαβαίνω από το γράψιμο του καθενός το ποιός είναι ποιός, δε χρειάζεται να κοιτάξω αριστερά να δω το νικ, το ύφος κ ο τρόπος γραφής, όπως κ οι απόψεις μη σου πω, τα λένε όλα για την ταυτότητα του γράφοντος....... κ αυτός είναι κ 1 πολύ καλός τρόπος να υποψιαστείς αν παίζει 2πλό προφίλ (ένας Charles Dickens δεν θα γράψει ποτέ σαν τον Oskar Wilde που να χτυπιέται κάτω κ αντιστρόφως). Ένας άλλος τρόπος, οκ ίσως όχι ο 100% κανόνας, παίζει ΠΟΛΥ πάντως, είναι το ποιοί κόπτονται κ ξανακόπτονται κ φτου ξανά μανά τα ίδια από την αρχή για τα πολλαπλά προφίλ. Λέγεται "στάκτη στα μάτια" κ αποτελεί 1 από τις πλέον κλασσικές μεθόδους στο οτιδήποτε αν θες να μπερδέψεις τα πράγματα.....

Τώρα το τί θα έπρεπε κ τί δεν θα έπρεπε να πράττει η Διαχείριση κ η εκάστοτε Διαχείριση με τα πολλαπλά nicknames, αν το πάμε δεοντολογικά, άστο, δεν θα καταλήξουμε πουθενά...... Κ οι έμποροι ναρκωτικών θα έπρεπε να είναι πίσω από τα σίδερα της φυλακής αλλά δεν είναι, κ οι πλαστά χαρτονομίσματα θα έπρεπε να μην κυκλοφορούν, κ όμως κυκλοφορούν (μέχρι κ οι τράπεζες τα δίνουν). Εμείς απλά οφείλουμε να τσεκάρουμε τί χαρτονομίσματα πιάνουμε στα χέρια μας κ να μένουμε μακριά από ουσίες.Το μόνο πράγμα που μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του είναι να τον προστατεύει κ να προσέχει......στο μέτρο του δυνατού πάντα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> λέει κ ο Άλεξ (σόρυ που του κλέβω τη φράση αλλά τη βρίσω καλή), στη 2η περίπτωση μπορεί κάποιος να λανσάρεται ως παρηγοράκιας, ευαίσθητος κ σοβαρός


kaταρχην αν αυτο το λες για μενα εγω μπορω να σου παρουασω κ δευτερη πλευρα του εαυτο μου που ειναι οτι μπορει να παρουσιαζομαι σαν ενα ψυχρο παγοβουνο που βλεπει τους αλλους να μιλουν κ δεν ακουει λεξη. το εχω ξεκαθαρισει εξ αρχης οτι εχω δυο πλευρες κ οσο καλος μπορω να γινω με καπιον τοσο ικανος ειμαι να τον ακουω κ να μη με νιαζει καν αν υπαρχει η οχι

επισης ξαναλεω οτι:

δεν ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που θα κανουν σε κατι τη πρωτη κινηση αλλα οταν βλεπω οτι καπιος πιστευει σε μενα θα θεορισω χρεος μου να ανταποκριθω σε αυτον το σιγουρο παντως ειναι οτι εχω μαθει να πληρωνω τους αλλους με το νομισμα που ιδιοι μου δινουν με θελουν καλο γινομαι καλος με θελουν αναισθητο γινομαι αναισθητος τωρα αν καπιος αποφασισει οτι θελει να δει απο μενα το πιο ψυχρο κ απομακρο μου προσωπο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να του χαλασω χατιρι ουτε κ σε αυτο

επισης ολες οι επαφες που ειχα στη ζωη μου (φιλικες κ μη) δεν ηταν επαφες της πλακας αλλα επαφες που καθορισαν την πορεια της μετεπειτας ζωης μου αφου επειρεαστηκα παρα πολυ απο αυτες σε μονιμο σημειο

δευτερο τη λεξη πιανιστας τη χρησιμοποιησα γιατι πολες φορες εχω την εντυπωση οτι καπιοι νομιζουν οτι με το να μου λενε διαφορα στα θεματα των αλλων εκνευριζουν εμενα ενω ετσι εκνευριζουν αυτους που ανεβαζουν τα θεματα.

επισης αντι να ακουω το χαβα 24 ωρες με τα προφιλ αναρωτιεμαι αν κανει καπιος κατι για να βελτιωσει την επικοινωνια που εχει μεσα στο φορουμ 

για παραδειγμα εγω βλεπω το πραγμα με ενα πολυ απλο τροπο δε με ενδιαφερει αν σε καπιον μιλαω με το ενα προφιλ το αλλο η το εκινο αυτο που ειναι σιγουρο ειναι οτι για να το παρω στα σοβαρα θα πρεπει να γνωριζω περι τινος προκειτε αλλιως δε προκιται να ασχολιθω κ πολυ με το θεμα αν τον βλεπω αρνιτικο κ γω στο τελος θα κατσω στα αυγα μου 

επισης 

ολοι σε αυτο το πλανητη εξυπηρετουν τα δικα τους συμφερονται

για παραδειγμα:

oi ψυχολογοι θελουν να βγαλουν τα προς το ζην για να ζησουν
αυτοι που γραφουν στο ορουμ θελουν να βρουν μια λυση στα προβληματα τους
αυτοι που απαντουν σε αυτους ψαχνουν σε θεματα που τους ενδιαφερουν απαντησεις
αυτοι που εχουν σαιτ ανεβαζουν διαφημισεις για να βγαλουν χρηματα κλπκλπκλπ

συμπερασμα?

ολοι εξυπηρετουν τα συμφεροντα τους 

μηπως υπαρχει καπιος που δε το κανει αυτο? θα ειναι ψευτης αν το πει οτι δε το κανει.

οπως λοιπον ελεγαν κ οι αρχαιοι σε καθε κακο υπαρχει κ ενα καλο τα παντα εμπεριεχουν κ τη σκοτεινη τους πλευρα 

μηπως ξερει κανενας κανενα αγιο απο αυτους που βλεπουν στους αλλους συμφεροντα? τοτε κ αυτοι για πιο λογο γραφουν στο φορουμ για λογους καθαρης φιλανθρωπιας? δεν υπαρχει καθαρη φιλνθρωπια υπαρχει φως κ σκοταδι καλο κ κακο ισιο κ αναποδο κ οπιος ειναι πραγματικα αληθινος θα το παραδεχτει ενω ο ψευτης θα επικρινει τους αλλους κ θα παριστανει ο ιδιος τον αγιο.

στη προκειμενη περιπτωση στους μεν ειναι απολυτως ευγνωμων για οσα εμαθα απο αυτους κ για το οτι με βοηθησαν οσο κανενας αλλος να σταθω στα ποδια μου κ να αντεξω τις δυσκολιες της ζωης
στους δε ειναι απολυτως σιγουρος οτι εκανα πολυ καλα που δε με αγγιξαν ουτε προς το ελαχιστο οσα μου ειπαν.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> επισης αντι να ακουω το χαβα 24 ωρες με τα προφιλ αναρωτιεμαι αν κανει καπιος κατι για να βελτιωσει την επικοινωνια που εχει μεσα στο φορουμ


Καλέ μου Άλεξ....... συμφωνώ σε όσα κατάλαβα από αυτά που λες (δεν τα κατάλαβα κ όλα......) κ ιδίως σε αυτό. Τη φράση "εγώ πάντως δηλώνω πιανίστας" δεν τη δανείστηκα με κακή πρόθεση, απλά είχα πολλά χρόνια να την ακούσω κ γέλασα πολύ όταν την έγραψες (μια φορά είχες βάλει κ 1 πιάνο!).

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ο καθε ανθρωπος εχει προσωπικο συμφερον να εχει διπλα του ανθρωπους που μπορουν να το καταλαβουν για να μπορει απλα οταν χρειαστει να ξεσπαει (με την καλη ενια το ενοω οχι ασχημα) για να ακουσει ενα σε καταλαβαινω που να ειναι αληθινο..

(σορυ για τη συναισθηματικη φορτιση.)

----------


## μαρκελα

> το φόρουμ το ανακάλυψα τυχαία από το γκουγκλ γιατί έψαχνα βοήθεια για πραγματικά προβλήματα που έχω... δεν είμαι εδώ ούτε για πλάκα, ούτε για να περάσω την ώρα μου, ούτε για να βρω γκόμενο...


Κι εγώ το ίδιο ...κι έτσι έμεινα στο χώρο γιατί κάτω από την ενότητα του Φόρουμ 
*Κατάθλιψη-Δυσθυμία* γράφει επίσης ότι ..._βοηθήστε όσους το χρειάζονται._

Στο θέμα σου τώρα.
Και το να μπαίνεις ακόμα ίσως και μ' ένα προφιλ επίσης για να μειώσεις, θίξεις κ.λπ. σημαίνει
ότι έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα. Μην εστιάζεις λοιπόν σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, αλλά κυρίως
σ' όσες σε ικανοποιούν και σε καλύπτουν. Γιατί κι αυτοί ακόμα που γράφουν για χρόνια εδώ μέσα και
συνεχίζουν να γράφουν ειρωνικά, προσβλητικά κ.λπ. για τα διάφορα μέλη, μήπως κι αυτοί
που συνεχίζουν έτσι να εκτίθενται, δεν έχουν πρόβλημα; Τί να σου κάνει τώρα κι η κάθε διαχείριση;
Πιστεύω, ότι μάλλον συμπονά κι ανέχεται τον καθένα με το δικό του διαχρονικό πρόβλημα.
Αξίζει πάντως κατά την άποψή μου να στεκόμαστε για λίγο αποστασιοποιημένα σ' όσα γράφονται,
χωρίς δηλαδή να επηρεαζόμαστε κι από κει και πέρα να διαγράφουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι όσα είναι τελικά
ακραίες υποκειμενικές σκέψεις, που μας ενοχλούν. Προσωπικά, μου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να το αναφέρω,
πως έχω παρατηρήσει εδώ μέσα ότι αν κάποιος γράφει με ποιότητα, του την πέφτουν ορισμένα μέλη...
ακριβώς χρησιμοποιώντας το επιχείρημα, ότι έχει ανοίξει διπλά και τριπλά προφιλ, μόνο και μόνο
για να τον αναγκάσουν ν' αποχωρήσει. Αυτή είναι μια συνήθης τακτική, που έχει κάνει και πολλούς
που έγραφαν μαργαριτάρια κείμενα να σταματήσουν να γράφουν πικραμένοι, αν και κακώς βέβαια
τη στιγμή που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν όσο και για όσο το θέλουν.
Πάντως, και πάλι σου λέω ότι δεν αξίζει να χαλιέσαι αν μερικοί αποδεδειγμένα έχουν
μεγαλύτερο και σοβαρότερο, πρόβλημα από το δικό σου.

Θα χρησιμοποιήσω τώρα ένα παλαιότερο ποστ της mariposa7 που μ' εκφράζει, γιατί αφορά πρόσωπα με
"πολλά προφιλ" κυρίως στη καθημερινή τους ζωή, που όχι μόνο δεν μπορούν να βλάψουν άλλους και
θέλουν όσο μπορούν να βοηθήσουν, αλλά δεν φταίνε κιόλας αν κάποιοι για τους λόγους τους...
ενοχλούνται από την παρουσία τους κι αυτός είναι λόγος για να τους υπονομεύουν. 




> ...Αλλά θεωρητικά, αν ήθελα ναι, ίσως θα μπορούσα να έχω πολλά προφίλ γιατί δεν είμαι μονοκόμματος άνθρωπος. Αλλού αστειεύομαι, αλλού μιλάω σοβαρά, αλλού συμβουλεύω με καλή διάθεση, αλλού εκφράζω μια γνώμη κλπ κλπ...


Mariposa7 με κάλυψες απόλυτα!

Υ.Γ. Για ευνόητους λόγους παρέθεσα μόνο ένα μέρος αυτού του ποστ.

----------


## Remedy

> Εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο που λες..Να σου πω την δικη μου γνωμη, φυσικα και εμενα με ενοχλει η κοροιδια αν την παρω χαμπαρι γιατι καποια νικ οπως το προηγουμενο που τρολλαρε το καταλαβα απο την πρωτη στιγμη..Ναι το να μπεις εδω με 5 λογαριασμους για να βριζεις ειναι χυδαιο και προβληματικο , απο την αλλη ομως υπαρχουν και χρηστες που για χ , ψ λογους εχουν αλλαξει "ταυτοτητα" και δεν θελουν να αποκαλυψουν ποιο παλαιοτερο προφιλ υπηρξαν , αυτο για εμενα δεν ειναι μεμπτο απο την στιγμη που σεβεται και δεν ενοχλει.


Μπλεκετε μονιμως τις βουρτσες με τις ..λουτσες ορισμενοι (μαρκελα). ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ (!!!!) και δεν σημαινει οτι τα μελη που δεν κανουν πολλαπλους λογαριασμους αποδεικνυουν ετσι ποσο καλα μελη ειναι, η ποσο καλοι ανθρωποι ειναι, η ποσο καλοι επαγγελματιες ειναι....
μιλαμε για ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ (αλλα καθολου τυχαια) παραβιαση, που και πολλους και διαφορους λογους εχει και πολλα και διαφορα αποτελεσματα εχει ..επισης, το: ειναι λογικο να κανουν πολλαπλα προφιλ ορισμενοι γιατι ...δεν ειναι μονοκοματοι ανθρωποι, ειναι για γελια και για γελια μαζι...
α, και μην ανησυχεις. τα "πικραμενα" μελη, φευγουν μονο με το ενα προφιλ τους. ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι εδω... 

το θεμα καθευτης, ειναι πολυ παλιο, μονιμο στο φορουμ και εχει πολυσυζητηθει, μονιμη λυση ομως δεν υπαρχει για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι το συστημα ασφαλειας του φορουμ δεν μπορει να εντοπισει ΟΛΑ τα πολλαπλα προφιλ για τεχνικους λογους. 
μπορει ομως να εντοπισει πολλα.
το χθεσινο περιστατικο με το πολυπροφ παοκι- ξεπαοκι με κανει να πιστευω οτι περα απο τα προφιλ που πιανονται αυτοματα απο το συστημα, υπαρχουν κι αλλα που μπορουν να εντοπιστουν απο την διαχειριση με ψαξιμο, η που φαινονται ευκολα αλλα ειναι τοσο πολλα και τοσος ο φορτος της διαχειρισης που δεν ασχολουνται .
διαφορετικα , υποθετω οτι θα ειχε πεταχτει αυτοματα εξω ο σταφιδας, η δεν θα μπορουσε να εντοπιστει το πολυπροφ ουτε εκ των υστερων.. (σωστα?)

δυστυχως μνημονιακι, το να μπει κανεις και να βριζει με 2-3 προφιλ δεν ειναι το μονο προβληματικο που μπορει να συμβει.
ειναι μαλιστα το πιο ευκολα αντιμετωπισιμο και το πιο εξωφθαλμο, επομενως και το λιγοτερο επικινδυνο. ποιος δεν ειχε καταλαβει το παοκι-σταφιδα? ΟΛΟΙ. αλλα τελικα ηταν εφικτη και η επιβεβαιωση..
θεωρω οτι οι χ.ψ λογοι που λες οτι ειναι καλο η ανεκτο.. να εχει κανεις δευτερο προφιλ, ειναι παρα πολυ λιγοι μπροστα στην ζημια που γινεται με την δραστηριοτητα αυτη και το τρολαρισμα, ο πιο ακινδυνος απο αυτους.
για μενα, αυτος που κανει 5- 6- 16 προφιλ , εχει προβλημα το οποιο δεν μενει σε αυτον οπως ολα τα αλλα προβληματα που μπορει να εχει ο οποιοσδηποτε, αλλα επηρρεαζει τα υπολοιπα μελη, γιατι μπορει με αυτα να εξαπατα τα υπολοιπα μελη. ειτε για την πλακα του, ειτε για να αποκτησει ερωτικους συντροφους, ειτε για να ψαρεψει πελατες με ψυχολογικα προβληματα.
και εχουν συμβει κατα καιρους, ολες οι παραπανω δραστηριοτητες εδω μεσα, αποδεδειγμενα, με μαρτυριες μελων.

κι εχει δικιο η καθευτης, οτι ειναι οχι απλα αδικο κι ανεπιθυμητο, αλλα χυδαιο και διεστραμενο να σου μιλαει καποιος με 2-3 προφιλ. διοτι μπορει οι συζητησεις να εχουν μεταφερθει και στην πραγματικη ζωη (πριβε) και να πεσεις θυμα εξαπατησης, εκμεταλλευσης, και και και...
οποτε, οσο και να το ζαλιζουμε και να το εξωραιζουμε και να κοιταμε το δαχτυλο, το θεμα ειναι προβλημα και ειναι καλο να μην υπαρχει. 

ο περιορισμος του φορουμ σε αυτο, ειναι κυριως τεχνικος, οπως αναφερθηκε.
ωστοσο υπαρχουν πολλα πολυπροφ που πιστευω οτι φαινονται στην διαχειριση, η φαινονται καποια στιγμη, οπως χθες με το μπαοκι.
συμφωνω με την προταση της καθευτης οτι *τα πολυπροφ που φαινονται στην διαχειριση πρεπει να γνωστοποιουνται στα μελη γιατι καποια απο αυτα μπορει να ειναι θυματα εξαπατησης και να μην το ξερουν.* πρεπει να το μαθουν.
ηδη με συζητησεις μεταξυ των μελων, εχουν προκυψει τετοιες περιπτωσεις οπου μελος μιλουσε σε αλλα μελη και με το επισημο προφιλ του και με ενα μουγγο προφιλ του που υπηρχε μονο για πριβε δραστηριοτητα και με μερικα αλλα πλαστα.με αλλα εψαχνε ερωτικους συντροφους, με αλλα πελατες και γενικα ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΣ.
ευτυχως, τα μουγγα προφιλ εχουν ακινητοποιηθει με τον ορο των 50 μηνυματων.

δεν μπορουν να εντοπιστουν ολα ομως , κι αυτο ειναι βεβαιο.
προς το παρον τουλαχιστον. δεν το ξερω αν υπαρχουν κι αλλα συστηματα ελεγχου προφιλ που ισως μπορουν να μπουν.
οποτε , οπως και παντου στο ιντερνετ σε αναλογους χωρους, η λυση ειναι να διαφυλασσει ο καθενας μας τα προσωπικα του δεδομενα απο τυχαιες επαφες και γνωριμιες και να χρησιμοποιει το φορουμ γι αυτο που ειναι και οχι για αλλα πραγματα. δλδ κυριως τον δημοσιο διαλογο. *να μην ενδιδει ευκολα σε πριβε προτασεις για γνωριμιες και ανταλλαγη στοιχειων και να μην μασαει στο happy go lucky κλιμα που μερικοι προσπαθουν να παρουσιασουν για τις περαιτερω γνωριμιες απο εδω.*

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Οι διπλοι λογαριασμοι λογικα μπαινουν απο proxy.Νομιζω υπαρχει τροπος να μπλοκαρονται οι προξυ,αν δεν κανω λαθος το κανουν μπλοκαροντας ΙΡ απο συγκεκριμενες χωρες (οποιος μπαινει απο προξυ συχνα φαινεται οτι μπαινει απο αλλες χωρες).Ακομα και αν εχει καποιος dynamic IP,την οποια αλλαζει κανοντας ρισετ το ρουτερ,ειναι παλι ευκολο να πιαστει στις ''τσιμπιδες'' της διαχειρισης (χωρις να ξερω λεπτομερειες πως).Για αυτο μου κανει εντυπωση που συχνα γινονται παραπονα για διπλα προφιλ.

Θα ηταν καλο να μπορουσε να μας πει καποιος απο τη διαχειριση,τι παιζει με τα προξυ,τις δυναμικες ΙΡ,τα μεσα που εχει η διαχειριση στα χερια της κλπ.Συμφωνω με το να υπαρχει ανοιχτη ενημερωση των υπολοιπων μελων,καθε φορα που τσακωνουν ενα διπλοπροφιλο.

----------


## marian_m

> η απορία μου είναι γιατί δεν διαγράφονται αυτά τα άτομα και διαγράφεται μόνο το ένα νικ... γιατί μιλάμε για ένα άτομο που έχει μπει εδώ μέσα για να κοροιδέψει ή να σπάσει πλάκα παραβιάζοντας μάλιστα κανόνα του φόρουμ... αυτό το άτομο γιατί να έχει δικαίωμα να είναι εδώ μέσα και να με κοροίδευει έστω και με ένα νικ...
> επίσης επειδή πίσω από τα νικ κρυβόμαστε άνθρωποι.. καλό θα ήταν, κατα τη γνώμη μου, αν κάποιος κάνει διπλοεγγραφή να ανακοινώνεται στα νέα πχ.. "η καθεύτης διαγράφεται γιατί μπαίνει με το νικ καθευτης, και καθρέφτης" ώστε να ξέρουμε πως η καθρέφτης που μένει είναι αυτή που μας δούλευε... και αν πάω να ξανακάνω δεύτερο νικ να μου απαγόρευεται η προσβαση στο φορουμ "στην καθρέφτη απαγορεύεται η πρόσβαση στο φόρουμ λόγω επανειλημένων διπλοεγγραφών"..
> δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείται με αυτή τη γνώμη αλλά προσωπικά νιώθω πολυ άσχημα να νιώθω πως με δουλεύουν και σπάνε πλάκα με προβλήματα που έχω και νιώθω πως με πνίγουν και δεν θέλω να χάσω την βοήθεια που έχω βρει στο φόρουμ φεύγοντας... εγώ έδωσα μια πρόταση για λύση του προβλήματος που ξέρω πως είναι εφικτή, αν έχετε άλλες προτάσεις ή ιδέες μπορείτε να βοήθησετε κι εσείς σ' αυτό το πρόβλημα πείτε... αν το θεωρείτε βέβαια πρόβλημα


Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, το σύστημα δεν μπορεί να εντοπίσει όλα τα διπλά και τριπλά προφίλ.
Κάποια εντοπίζονται από τα μέλη, τα οποία το μόνο που μπορούν να κάνουν, είναι να το επισημάνουν. 
Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πού μπορεί να φτάσει ένα μέλος που πιάστηκε στα πράσα με διπλά και τριπλά προφίλ! Μέχρι με δικαστήρια έχουν φτάσει να απειλούνε φόρουμ και μέλη κάποιοι, προκειμένου να μην παραδεχτούν ότι διατηρούν πολλαπλά προφίλ και κοροϊδεύουν κάποια μέλη, συχνά ευάλωτα. Και παρόλ' αυτά, ακόμα τριγυρίζουν εδώ, φτιάχνοντας κάθε τόσο νέο προφίλ. Προφανώς, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις πρόκειται για αρρώστια ή εξάρτηση.
9 στις 10 φορές, κάποια πολύ ενεργά μέλη που εξαφανίζονται ξαφνικά, έχουν επιστρέψει με άλλο προφίλ. Σε κάποιους που γνώριζαν το στυλ τους, όσο και να προσπαθούν να κρυφτούν, είναι αναγνωρίσιμα! Ειδικά όταν χάνουν την ψυχραιμία τους!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Το μονο που θα ήθελα να προσθέσω είναι οτι δεν θεωρείται κακομοίρης όποιος αποχωρεί απο το φόρουμ εδώ..ίσα ίσα! Αν κάποιος τρώει πολύ χρονο εδώ σίγουρα δεν θα του βγει σε καλό , οπότε καλό ειναι η χρήση να είναι μετρημένη.. Κακομοιρια λοιπον είναι να είσαι ονλαιν όλη μέρα και να πεταγεσαι ''ξαφνικα'' μονίμως σε θέματα που σου δίνουν πασά ώστε να δείξεις ποσο ανωτέρου επιπέδου είσαι και φυσικά για να πεταξεις χολή προς αλλά μέλη αυτο είναι κακομοιρια..

(Δεν ειναι πια εδώ και το κοινο σου β..ω και δεν μπορείς να το ευχαριστηθεις οπώς θες χεχεχε)

----------


## marian_m

> Κακομοιρια λοιπον είναι να είσαι ονλαιν όλη μέρα και να πεταγεσαι ''ξαφνικα'' μονίμως σε θέματα που σου δίνουν πασά ώστε να δείξεις ποσο ανωτέρου επιπέδου είσαι και φυσικά για να πεταξεις χολή προς αλλά μέλη αυτο είναι κακομοιρια..
> 
> (Δεν ειναι πια εδώ και το κοινο σου β..ω και δεν μπορείς να το ευχαριστηθεις οπώς θες χεχεχε)


Αυτό είναι και κακομοιριά και υποκρισία αλλά και βλακεία, εφόσον δεν αντιλαμβάνεται το συγκεκριμένο μέλος την αρνητική εντύπωση που δημιουργεί. Κοινώς, γελοιότητα!
Αλλά, ας μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω παντως θα προτιμουσα να πεισω καπιον να μου πει ο ιδιος πιος ειναι με οτι προφιλ κ αν χρησιμοποιει παρα να αναλυω το ιδιο θεμα ξανα κ ξανα χωρις να βγει τελικα καμια ακρη.αν εχεις καπια απορια για καπιον θα μπορουσες απλα να τον ρωτησεις κ να σου πει.αν πιστευει σε σενα θα σου πει αν οχι σαφως δε θα μπορεσει να υπαρξει ουσιαστικη επικοινωνια οτι προφιλ κ αν εχει χρησιμοποιησει.

----------


## καθρεπτης

απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούμε.. και πιστεύω πως θα συμφωνήσουμε και στο ότι αν τα άτομα με πολλά προφίλ ήταν 50 αντί για 500 οι παράνοιες που θα δημιουργούντουσαν μεταξύ μας καθώς και το "φτύσιμο" νέων μελών που θα γινόταν γιατί πιστεύουμε πως είναι τρολ θα ήταν ελάχιστο έως ανύπαρκτο... ίσως να μην μπορούν να βρεθούν όλοι όσοι έχουν πολλούς λογαριασμούς όμως αυτοί που βρίσκονται γιατί καλύπτονται και διατηρούνται από την διαχείρηση... αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω κύριοι διαχειριστές...

----------


## μυσπ

Καλα ειναι αυτα που λες συμφωνω με οτι λες φιλη μου ομως δεν πρεπει αυτο να σε επηρεαζει σχετικα με το αν πρεπει να παραμεινεις στο φορουμ γιαυτο σε παρακαλω θερμα να παραμεινεις εφοσον αυτο σου κανει καλο,Την περασμενη φορα που εξαφανιστηκες λογω καταθλιψης αρκετοι απο εμας αναρωτιομασταν που εισαι,εσενα τωρα προτεραιοτητα σου ειναι να σταθεις στα ποδια σου κ να αγνοησεις οποιον σε επηρεαζει αρνητικα κρινε η ιδια ποιος σε βοηθαει κ ποιος οχι κ μιλα με οποιους σε βοηθανε το περισσοτερο δυνατον

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω θα το εβρισκα πιο χρησιμο να εξηγουσε καπιος με καλο τροπο (αν τον ενιαζε να εισακουστει σε αυτους που τον ακουνε) γιατι θα επρεπε ο καθε ενας να σκεφτει οτι θα επρεπε να υπαρχει ηλικρινια αντι να παιζουμε κρυφτο γιατι οταν καπιον αποφασισεις οτι θες να τον ακους δε γινετε να μη ξερει τιποτε για σενα κ να περιμενει να του πεις σωστα πραγματα γι αυτον.

απο κει κ περα κ σαφαρι να διοργανωσεις για τους λογαριασμους παλι το ιδιο θεμα θα συζηταμε again...

----------


## καθρεπτης

ναι μυσπ δίκιο έχεις... και όντως προσπαθώ να εστιάζω στα θετικά και γι αυτό και μπαίνω και στο φόρουμ... με βοηθάει πραγματικά...

εμένα μπορεί να με ενοχλεί αλλά δεν έχω φτάσει ούτε σε σημείο να φύγω λόγω αυτού, ούτε να τρώγομαι και να βλέπω παντού τρολ... ίσως και γιατί είμαι καινούρια εδώ και τώρα το καταλάβα πως συμβαίνει αλλά 
σκέψου όμως πόσα άτομα έχουν φύγει και οι διαχειριστές καλύπτουν και ανέχονται τα πολλαπλά προφίλ ενώ είναι σχετικά απλό το να τα σταματήσουν ή το να τα μειώσουν... 
αυτό είναι το θέμα μου...

----------


## καθρεπτης

ώχου ρε αλέξανδρε πραγματικά είμαι κι εγώ ένας από τους πολλούς που δυσκολεύομαι να σε παρακολουθήσω... γενικά το λέω όχι μόνο εδώ... το κακό είναι πως μερικές φορές υποψιαζόμαι πως με ενδιαφέρει αυτό που λες μα και πάλι δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω... τι να πω...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αφου δε μπορεις να καταλαβεις εμενα αμα βγαλεις ποτε ακρη με αυτο το θεμα με τους λογαριασμους ελα κ σφυρα μου.

----------


## μυσπ

> ναι μυσπ δίκιο έχεις... και όντως προσπαθώ να εστιάζω στα θετικά και γι αυτό και μπαίνω και στο φόρουμ... με βοηθάει πραγματικά...
> 
> εμένα μπορεί να με ενοχλεί αλλά δεν έχω φτάσει ούτε σε σημείο να φύγω λόγω αυτού, ούτε να τρώγομαι και να βλέπω παντού τρολ... ίσως και γιατί είμαι καινούρια εδώ και τώρα το καταλάβα πως συμβαίνει αλλά 
> σκέψου όμως πόσα άτομα έχουν φύγει και οι διαχειριστές καλύπτουν και ανέχονται τα πολλαπλά προφίλ ενώ είναι σχετικά απλό το να τα σταματήσουν ή το να τα μειώσουν... 
> αυτό είναι το θέμα μου...


Αυτο που ειναι αναγκαιο ειναι να παραμεινεις εφοσον σε βοηθηαει,εγω οταν ανοιγω ενα θεμα απο εκει περα κρινω τις αποψεις των αλλων οτι ειναι συμφωνα με τον χαρακτηρα μου κ τα θελω μου το ακολουθω η προσπαθω να το ακολουθησω τα υπολοιπα τα απορριπτω εννοειται βεβαια εκτιμω οταν μου απαντουν κ εσυ ειναι σημαντικο να προσπαθησεις να ζησεις συμφωνα με τον χαρακτηρα σου κ τις αναγκες σου αρκει μην βλαπτεις τον εαυτο σου,τωρα το παν ειναι να βελτιωσεις την διαθεση σου κ να σταθεις στα ποδια σου κ επειτα κυνηγας αυτο που θελεις οποιο κ να ειναι αυτο,Καλο ειναι να γνωριζεις τι θελεις για να προσπαθησεις να το πραγματοποιησεις αυτο θα σε κινητοποιησει

----------


## καθρεπτης

> αφου δε μπορεις να καταλαβεις εμενα αμα βγαλεις ποτε ακρη με αυτο το θεμα με τους λογαριασμους ελα κ σφυρα μου.


χμ χμ κάτι μου λέει πως είσαι πιο δυσνόητος από τους πολλαπλούς λογαριασμούς 
πέρα από την πλάκα όμως δεν σκοπεύω να κάνω τους σέρλοκ χολμς γι αυτό και λέω πως είναι κυρίως θέμα διαχειριστών... καλως ή κακώς αυτοί έχουν επιλέξει να τον κάνουν... αλλά δεν βλέπω και να πολυενδιάφεροντε αυτοί που πρέπει τελικά...

----------


## μυσπ

Επικεντρωσου στην θεραπεια σου φιλη μου κ μαθε μην επηρεαζεσαι απο αρνητικους ανθρωπους,η ειδικος μου εχει πει οτι ειναι λαθος να επηρεαζομαστε απο την γνωμη αρνητικων ανθρωπων γιατι ετσι κ το κανουμε αυτο εξαρτωμαστε απο αυτους απο την αποψη τους απο ολα,εισαι πολυ δυνατος ανθρωπος κ πρεπει να δωσεις θαρρος στον εαυτο σου στην ζωη σου εχουν βρεθει παρα πολλοι αρνητικοι ανθρωποι πρεπει να παψεις να εξαρτασαι απο αυτους κ το τι πιστευουν για εσενα,Αυτος ειναι ενας απο τους παραγοντες που θα σε βοηθησουν να σταθεις στα ποδια σου να ακολουθεις οτι κρινεις θετικο για εσενα,Εγω μετα απο ολα που περασα εχω μαθει κ αδιαφορω για την αποψη ανθρωπων που δεν με ενδιαφερουν κ μου εχει βγει σε καλο,Καιρος να το κανεις κ εσυ τωρα,εχεις περασει πολυ ασυγκριτα χειροτερα απο μενα γιαυτο εισαι κ δυνατοτερη αρκει να το πιστεψεις

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Η καλυτερη δικλειδα ασφαλειας ειναι να μην κοινοποιεις προσωπικα σου στοιχεια και να χρησιμοποιεις επιλεκτικα τα προσωπικα μηνυματα.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Και να μην ψαχνεις γκομενα.

----------


## Κύκνος

Προς τη διαχείριση: Επαναφέρω το θέμα γιατί το έχω απορία γιατί δεν αποκλείετε από το φόρουμ τα διπλά προφίλ εφόσον αυτό είναι αντίθετο με τους κανόνες του site; Εφόσον υπάρχουν δεν πρέπει και να εφαρμόζονται;

----------


## betelgeuse

Αν εφαρμοζονταν οι κανονες Κυκνε , θα ειχαμε φαει ολοι μπαν.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αν εφαρμοζονταν οι κανονες Κυκνε , θα ειχαμε φαει ολοι μπαν.


Ε εντάξει, τότε ας τους καταργήσουμε και να ξέρουμε ότι εδώ μέσα είναι μπάστε σκύλοι αλέστε, βρίστε αντί να συζητάτε με ευγένεια και σεβασμό όπως λέει πάνω πάνω στη σελίδα ώστε να ξέρουμε που μπαίνουμε κι όχι να παραπλανούμαστε και ν' αποφασίσουμε ανάλογα αν θέλουμε ή όχι να συμμετέχουμε σε έναν τέτοιο χώρο...γιατί προσωπικά το σκέφτομαι ν' αποχωρήσω από το φόρουμ αν είναι να μπορούν να περιφέρονται ανεξέλεγκτα διπλοπρόφιλα...αν οι διαχειριστές θέλουν να φεύγουν μέλη ας συνεχίσουν να μην τους εφαρμόζουν, fine by me...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Δεν μπορεί να τα κανει ολά ένας διαχειριστής, ο μόνος ενεργός είναι ο Aeon οι άλλοι είναι ανύπαρκτοι.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Και κάτι άλλο όσο δίνεις αξία σε τρολλακια αυτοί όσα μπαν και να φάνε θα επανέρχονται πάλι.. Τρολλαρε τους και εσυ κυκνε ή μην δίνεις σημασία και αξία στην άχαρη ζώη του .

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν μπορεί να τα κανει ολά ένας διαχειριστής, ο μόνος ενεργός είναι ο Aeon οι άλλοι είναι ανύπαρκτοι.


Δυστυχώς...προφανώς τους έχουν μόνο για μόστρα...Τώρα για τον Aeon το καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει χίλια κομμάτια γι' αυτό είπα να αναφέρω το θέμα εδώ ώστε να γίνει πιο εύκολα αντιληπτό...γιατί δεν θεωρώ το ίδιο σοβαρό το να πεις μια κακιά λεξούλα με το να έχεις ένας Θεός ξέρει πόσα προφίλ και μάλιστα μέσα απ' αυτά να "καταδιώκεις" συγκεκριμένο μέλος...απορώ πως δεν σου σπάνε τα νεύρα μνημόνιο, πρέπει να είσαι πολύ ζεν...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και κάτι άλλο όσο δίνεις αξία σε τρολλακια αυτοί όσα μπαν και να φάνε θα επανέρχονται πάλι.. Τρολλαρε τους και εσυ κυκνε ή μην δίνεις σημασία και αξία στην άχαρη ζώη του .


Αυτό με το να τους τρολλάρω επίσης μ΄αρέσει, θα το σκεφτώ  :Stick Out Tongue:  Thanks mnimonio!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Με εντυπωσιάζει η εμμονή κάποιων ατόμων με εμένα πχ paokis ή μυτογκας έχει κανει το ζουζουνι μου 5 λογαριασμούς για παρτη μου , 5 mail , τοσους κωδικούς να θυμάται.. Μα με έχει τιμήσει ο μικρός μου ξιφίας!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Με εντυπωσιάζει η εμμονή κάποιων ατόμων με εμένα πχ paokis ή μυτογκας έχει κανει το ζουζουνι μου 5 λογαριασμούς για παρτη μου , 5 mail , τοσους κωδικούς να θυμάται.. Μα με έχει τιμήσει ο μικρός μου ξιφίας!


Α, είχε και λογαριασμό με ψευδώνυμο μυτόγκας; Χα χα χα χα χα χα!!!
Σωστά, αυτό με την τιμή που σου κάνει δεν το είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ το κακολόγησα το παιδί η κακούργα!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Κύκνος

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Μα γιατί μου το κάνεις αυτό τώρα; Κλαίω...


(από τα γέλια, χα χα χα χα χα!)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## karidi

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. !


το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## karidi

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Η επικοινωνια με το νετ εχει τις ιδιομορφιες της. Και η τεχνολογια εχει τις αδυναμιες της. Και για μενα φυσικα ειναι εκνευριστικο να μιλαω σε καποιον με πολλαπλα προφιλ ... ακομα και σε αυτους που κανουν πολλαπλα προφιλ προφανως ισως ειναι εκνευριστικο να μιλανε με εναν αλλο με πολλαπλα προφιλ . Δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι γκουρου της τεχνολογιας για να δημιουργησεις ενα πολυπροφιλο και να μην σε παρει χαμπαρι κανενας.
> 
> Προσωπικα εχω μονο ενα προφιλ , και μου αρκει . Ηδη μου καταναλωνει πολυ χρονο το ενα δεν χρειαζομαι και δευτερο. Αλλωστε δεν μπαινω για την πλακα μου και γραφω αυτα που θελω να γραψω , εχοντας πληρη ευθυνη των οσων γραφω.
> 
> Φυσικα πολλοι δεν το βλεπουν με αυτο το σκεπτικο και δεν μπορει πολλες φορες να γινει κατι για αυτο υπο μορφη "μεγαλου αδερφου" απο την τεχνολογια ακομα (ευτυχως ).


Συμφωνώ και εγώ μόνο ένα προφίλ έχω!

----------


## giorgos panou

Το θεμα των διπλων λογαριασμων είναι μεγαλο κι όχι τοσο απλο οσο νομιζουμε η Καλο θα είναι σε αυτό το θεμα να βοηθηθούμε κι από τον ΑΕΟΝ.
Γνωριζει καποιος -καποια εδώ μεσα να μου πει εάν ενας λογαριασμος διαγραφετε οριστικος η απλος μενει ανενεργος δλδη "παγωνει" ? αποτελλεσμα να φενετε ότι εχει κι άλλο λογαριασμο ο ιδιος ?ε?
Άλλη περιπτωση είναι να ανοιξε καποιος έναν νέο λογαρισμο για τον απλο κι αθωο λογο να μην του αρεσει πλεον το νικ νειμ του! ειτε επειδή όταν τον εφτιαξε ειχε μελαγχολια! η μετα ευτυχησαι! βλέπετε την φιλη μας "ΝΤΡΙΜΦΟΥΛ" οπου η κοπελια όπως η ιδια εγραψε ηθελε να αλλαξει το νικ νειμ της διοτις πλςον δεν εκφραζει την ψυχολογικη κατασταση που νιωθει! ,κατι πολύ ειλικρινες κι πολύ αθωο. σε αυτή την περιπτωση τι γινετε? 
Μια άλλη φαση είναι του διπλου η τριπλου λογαριασμου από ατομα που ειχαν "μπαναριστει" για λογους παραβασης των ορων του φορουμ (βλεπε "ΜΝΙΜΟΝΙΟ" με διπλο λογαριασμο τον "ΑΝΤΙΜΝΙΜΟΝΙΟ") ώστε να μπορει να συνεχισει τις αψιμαχιες με το κακομοιρο μελος που ετυχε της κοντρας μαζι της! Δυστυχως δεν μπορεσε το μπαναρισμα να προστετευσει το μελος αυτό από το λυσαλεο "ξυλο" που εφαγε από την κατά τα αλλα αγαπητη αυτην κυρια .Οι επιπτωσεις στην ψυχουλα του ατυχου αυτου μελους ηταν σφοδρες! Η δεινοτης και η "σηδηρα γλωσσα "του ΜΝΙΜΟΝΙΟΥ "τραυματισε" την καρδουλα του μελους ανεπανόρθωτα.Διοτις το συμβαν συνεπεσε στις μερες της ψυχοθεραπεις του ατυχου αυτου μελους. 
Πρεπει όμως να παραδεχτούμε ότι το ΜΝΙΜΟΝΙΟ ουδεπωτες προσπαθησαι να κρυφτει πισω από αυτόν τον λογαριασμο! εκανε ξεκαθαρο ότι προκειται για την ιδια!ηταν μονο για αυτην την λογομαχια κι όχι για να γραφει σε οποιο θεμα νανε!,επισης μολις ξεμπλοκαρε ο λογαριασμος τον αφησε κι δεν τον ξανα λειτουργησε πωτες ξανα! 
Υπαρχει κι η άλλη φαση (κατις παρομιο μου συνεβει πριν 1-2 χρονια ), σε κοινο υπολογιστη, η τωτες συντροφος μου ,κι για ένα μικρο χρονικο δυαστημα συγκάτοικος μου εκανε λογαριασμο στο φορουμ!όμως είχαμε το ιδιο Ι.Ρ.!διευθυνση δλδη!, κατι που στην διαχηρειση του φορουμ διαβαζετε ως ιδιος λογαριασμος!, Επειδή εκεινη την εποχη ειχα λαπτοπ, κι εμπενα από δυαφορα σπιτια, η από το μαγαζιμου , η διευθυνση φενοταν η ιδια!! αρα μεγαλο μπερδεμα!
Με τα παραπανω παραδηγματα θελω να δειξω ότι είναι μπερδεμα οι διπλοι η πολλαπλοι λογαριασμοι! και δυσκολο ορισμένες φορες η διαχηρειση του φορουμ να τους αποκαληψει!

----------


## betelgeuse

Ναι γιωργο , συμφωνω μαζι σου. Αλλα καλο θα ηταν , οταν ενα μελος εχει μπαναριστει, δηλαδη οταν δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα να μας απανταει , να μην του κανουμε επιθεσεις.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Δεν ξερω αν τρολλαρεις πραγματικα..Εκεινο το προφιλ δημιουργηθηκε και τελειωσε την ιδια μερα κιολας , γιατι δεν ειναι και πολυ ωραιο να κανουν παρτυ στην πλατη σου , μελη !Γιατι δεν ησουν μονο εσυ.. Εγω ζητησα απο τον Αεον να μπαναρει το προφιλ , δεν ηταν ποτε ενεργο , οποτε μην λες οτι θες.
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ναι γιωργο , συμφωνω μαζι σου. Αλλα καλο θα ηταν , οταν ενα μελος εχει μπαναριστει, δηλαδη οταν δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα να μας απανταει , να μην του κανουμε επιθεσεις.


Σωστο κι αυτό! θα πρεπει να ειμαστε πιο ευγενικοι και πιο δεοντολογικοι στα μηνυματαμας. Αυτό εννοείτε πως αφορα και τις δικες μου συνήθεις! παραδέχομαι ότι εχω κανει κι εγω λαθος πραματα εδώ μεσα! 
Όμως προσπαθω παντα ,κι νομιζω ότι μπορει να φανει κι στα τελευταια μου μηνυματα! ότι οι δικες μου επιθεσεις! οσο απεγνωσμένες κι αν είναι αυτές να γινονται χωρις υβρεις!!! χωρις προσβολες!! Ακομα κι αν εχω "χτυπηθεί" κστω σπο την μεση, προσπαθω να αντιδρω με ευγενικη γραφη! στην χειροτερη να γραφω με ειρωνικη γραφη! προσπαθω να φερνω χιουμορ κι χαβαλέ στα δικαμου "χτυπήματα" ώστε να διοχνω την εχθρα και το μησος! σκοπος μου είναι να ριχνω την ενταση της λογομαχιας! για αυτό κι είναι τοσο κουραστικα κι μεγαλα τα δικαμου μηνυματα ,για να μπορεσω με απαλα επυθετα να αντικρουσω τα σκληρα κι βαρβαρα επυθετα που δεχομαι!
Παντος προσπαθω οσο μπορω το τελος κάθε μηνυματος μου να εχει ένα χαλαρο κι αστειο τονο! να ριχνω τα παθει κι τα μισοι!

----------


## giorgos panou

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Λυπάμαι κοπελαμου! λυπούμαι που η δικημου πλευρα είναι οσο το δυνατον πιο ευχαρηστη,προσπαθω να "ριχνω" την ουσια της διαφορας μας στα "χαμηλα",ώστε να την εξαλιψω με το να την χλευασω! θελω δλδη το νοημα της διαφορας μας να δειξω ότι δεν είναι τοσο κακο!! Παρα το οτις εμενα μπορει να με "σφαζει"! να με "τραυματιζεις" στην καρδιαμου γραφωντας λεξεις τοσο σκληρες για κατις που μου εχει καταστρεψη την ζωημου!! 
Μπορει για εσενα να μην είναι σημαντικο!, Ειληκρινα χαιρομαι που δεν ειχες πωτες σου τετοιο πρόβλημα! Επειδή όμως εχω εγω! θα ηθελα να εισουν λιγο πιο ευπρεπης σε κατι που μου εχει στιγματισει την ζωουλαμου! κι όχι να το χλευάζεις συνεχως! 
Αληθεια μπορει καποιος τριτος να μας πει αν εσυ!!! μπορεις να ερθεις σε συζητηση με καποιον που δε συμφωνει μαζισου? μπορεις χωρις να νευριάσεις να μηλησεις? λυπάμαι αλλα δεν θα το βρει κανεις αυτό σε εσενα!
ΜΝΙΜΟΝΙΟ! είναι φανερο ότι δεν με πας! δικαιωμασου κι γουστο σου!Απεναντιας εγω,παρα τα οσα εχουμε ανταλλαξει μπορω να κουβεντιασω μαζισου για οποιο θεμα νανε! μπορω χωρις προσβολλες κι εχθρες! εκει διαφερουμε!!καιτ το εχουν πει πολλα μελοι αυτό!
ΜΝΙΜΟΝΙΟ! εσυ δυσκολευεσαι οπως δειχνεις ως τωρα, να ερθεις σε αντιπαραθεση ιδεων με αλλους! όχι μονο μαζιμου ! Χανεις πολύ ευκολα την ψυχραιμιασου βρε κοπελαμου!Βλεπει κανεις σε σενα ότι σαν συζητάμε κι με τον λογο σου φερω καποια επιχειρηματα που δειχνουν ότι εχεις αδικο αμεσως εσυ!!! νευριάζεις!! επειδή βλέπεις ότι εχεις αδικο! βριζεις!!προσβαλεις!! δεν μπορεις με την δυναμη του "λογου" με την ριτορικη και με ορθα επιχειρηματα να απαντησεις κι μπαινεις στον ευκολο για σενα δρομο των βρισιων! των προσβολων! γενικα με την χουλιγκανιστικη διαλεκτος!! 

Υ.Γ. Αν ο λογαριασμος του "ΑΝΤΙΜΝΙΜΟΝΙΟΥ" δεν ηταν ενεργος τωτες πως εκανες λογκ ιν? πως εμπενες μεσα? πως εγραφες?Δεν πιραζει βρε κοπελαμου, εξαλου παραδεχτικα ότι το εκανες μονο για λιγο.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Το μονο που εχω χασει Πανου ειναι τα μαλλια της κεφαλης μου. Τιποτε αλλο!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Και κατι τελευταιο..Αν θες να κανουμε μια σοβαρη κουβεντα μαζι , θα την δεχτω μονο οταν σταματησεις τις συκοφαντιες . Δεν σου λεω οτι θα βγει κατι πολυ θετικο , αλλα τουλαχιστον θα σταματησει ολο αυτο. Αν εισαι ετοιμος και παραδεχτεις τις συκοφαντιες σου και τα ψεμματα που ειπες για εμενα ( οτι σου την πεφτω , οτι σε απειλω με μηνυματα , ασε τα χορευτρια και τα ***** επι πληρωμη που κανει αγρα πελατων εδω τα παραβλεπω γελωντας) ειμαι ετοιμη να συζητησουμε οτι θες.
Δεν πικαρα ποτε το προβλημα σου και το σεβομαι πιστεψε με , ομως περσι εγραφες λιωμα εδω Πανου και ΝΑΙ στο ειπα αυτο . Γραφεις ασυναρτησιες σε σημειο παρανοιας..Με συγχωρεις αλλα ετσι ειναι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εκεινο το προφιλ δημιουργηθηκε και τελειωσε την ιδια μερα κιολας , γιατι δεν ειναι και πολυ ωραιο να κανουν παρτυ στην πλατη σου ,


ουουου εχουν κανει παρτι εμενα στη πλατη μου κοσμος κ κοσμακης αλλα το μονο που πετυχαν ειναι να με βγαλουν εμενα καλο κ αυτους κακους.
οταν εχεις δικιο καπια μερα οσο κ αν αργισει αφου οι αλλοι στα πουν ολα θα ερθει κ η σειρα σου να μιλησεις τελευταιος

κ το μνιμονιο δεν ειχε σκοπο να φτιαξει διπλο λογαριασμο μιστερ τζορτζ θυμαμαι τι ειχε συμβει ειχα μπαναριστει κ ειχε φτιαξει αλλο αντι μνι κ το ειχε πει κ ολας μιστερ τζορτζ

----------


## giorgos panou

> Το μονο που εχω χασει Πανου ειναι τα μαλλια της κεφαλης μου. Τιποτε αλλο!


Αν πιστευεις ότι "ΕΓΩ!!" σε εχω προσβαλλει ανευ αιτιας μπορω ευκολα να σου ζητησω να με συγχωρσεις! μπορω εδώ! να το διαβασουν ολοι στο φορουμ να απολογηθω! αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να εχω κανει κατι τοσο σκληρο!!
Ο λογος που τσακωνόμαστε τοσο καιρο! νομιζω αρχισε όταν πριν 1-1,5 χρονο! Παρα το ότι πριν μου ειχες στειλει κι ευπρεπει - φιλικα προσωπικα μηνυματα - Ξαφνου! εξαγριώθηκες! Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε να κανει με το χιουμοριστικο μηνυμαμου για καποιου το θεμα! Δυστυχως δε γνωριζα τις προσωπικες σας σχεσεις αρα κι τον λογο που παρεξηγήθηκες!!Ισως να μην επρεπε να απαντησω σε κατι! γενικα το λαθος που εκανα ουδεπωτες το καταλαβα!! 
Ετσι λοιπον παιδια αρχισαι τα προσλβητικα κι ασχημα μηνυματα!! Ξαφνιασμένος ! κι παρα το ότι δεν καταλαβα το που σε ενοχλησα ,αρχησα να ζητω συγχωρεση!! 
Το συνεχιζες γραφωντας κατω από κάθε δικομου μηνυμα για διαφορα κι ασχετα με εσενα θεματα! κι παλυς δεν μπηκα σε αντπαραθεση μαζισου! 
Μεχρι που το εκανες μαζι με καποιες "φιλες"σου ,πωτες δεν μαθαμε το αν εισασταν 2? 3? οι 4! διοτις αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχαν καποιες από αυτές 2 λογοαριασμους! Μαλιστα αρχισες να χλευάζεις και τις τωτες προσπάθειες που εκανα για να γινω καλα από τα ναρκωτικα! ειμουν σε πρόγραμμα αποτοξινωσης! ,ενώ τα παιδια του φορουμ εκεινη την χρονια προσπαθουσαν να μου σταθουν, να διαβαζουν τα εποδυνα που περναγα! να μου γραφουν λογια συμπαράστασης κι να μου δινουν θαρρος για να τα καταφερω! εσυ κοροιδευωντας κι ειρωνευοντας τις προσπάθειες μου γελαγες ! κι με ελεγες αποτυχημενο πρεζονι!!ειχες μια συμπεριφορα πολύ επιθετικη κι προσβλιτικη προς την προσπαθεια που εκανα να βγω από την "αρρωστια"!! είναι απιστευτω το τι ανθρωπος μπορει να κρυβεται πισω από την οθωνη ! τι αισθηματα μπορει να εχει καποιος που λεει σε ένα ανθρωπο που αγωνιζετε να αποτοξινωθεί ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙς ΕΣΥ ΜΝΙΜΟΝΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΘΑΝΩ!! αυτό θυμαμαι που μου το ελεγε ένα μελος!
τωτες εξαγριωθηκα κι σου απανταγα!! αλλα κι παλυς υβρεις εγω δεν ειπα! αντε να εγραψα μια δυο βρισιες!! στις 100 που εγραψες κι γραφεις εσυ!! οσο για τα θεια κι για προσωπα οικεια ουδεπωτες προσβαλα!! αν πωτες εβρισα παναγια η χριστο να το δειξεις! α ειπα κατις για την μαμασου να μας πεις το μηνυμα να το δουμε!!ε? Αν κι εχουν περασει πολλες μερες από τωτες προσωπικα ακομα θυμαμαι την σκληρωτητα σου!! το ότι χλεύαζες την προσπαθεια ενός ανθρωπου να γινει καλα από την εξαρτηση του με την ηρωινη!! από τις μερες που εμπαινα στο ψυχιατρειο σταυρουπολης!! αλλα κι παλυς κακια δε σου κρατω!! σου μηλω ομορφα κι σου δινω χειρα φιλιας!! αυτή είναι η διαφορα μας μνιμονιο!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Kαι για του λογου το αληθες ιδου το προφιλ!! http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/mem...14682-anti_mni κοιτα την ημερομηνια εγγραφης και την τελευταια του ενεργεια λογω μπαν  :Smile:  
επισης θα ηθελα να πας στην σελιδα 1236 του θεματος "τι σκεφτεστε" να δεις τι δημιουργησες απο το πουθενα , βεβαια θα σου πω οτι ξαναδιαβαζοντας τα , πιο γελοιο θεωρω το σιγονταρισμα προς εσενα απο καποια μελη. Μετα απο αυτο και αν εχεις την διαθεση και τον χρονο σε παραπεμπω στην σελιδα 1249 του ιδιου θεματος που γραφω ως anti_mni.
Δεν εκρυψα καν το mnimonio ακομα και το πρωτο μηνυμα μου εδειξε ποια ειμαι , σε ατομα που με ξερουν λιιιγο παραπανω , υστερα εστειλα πμ και στην διαχειριση λεγοντας οτι ειμαι η dora-agxos , δεν εμεινα ομως μονο εκει το ειπα επισης πολλες φορες δημοσιως! Και αυτο το πληρωνω ειτε απο καποιους που θελουν να παιξουν με την παρτη μου , ειτε απο ατομα , αυτοι ειναι και οι πιο χαζοι της ιστοριας , που ενιοτε το βγαζουν on air λες και ανακαλυψαν δεν ξερω και εγω τι , ενω το εχω δηλωσει εξαρχης λολ!
Αυτα Πανου Γιωργο μου και zorz μου και ειλικρινα οποτε θες συζηταμε σοβαρα , αν παλι δεν θες γιατι εισαι αρκετα εγωιστης , εκτος απο συκοφαντης , τοτε μην με διαβαζεις , μην ασχολεισαι με το μελος mnimonio.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Αν πιστευεις ότι "ΕΓΩ!!" σε εχω προσβαλλει ανευ αιτιας μπορω ευκολα να σου ζητησω να με συγχωρσεις! μπορω εδώ! να το διαβασουν ολοι στο φορουμ να απολογηθω! αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να εχω κανει κατι τοσο σκληρο!!
> Ο λογος που τσακωνόμαστε τοσο καιρο! νομιζω αρχισε όταν πριν 1-1,5 χρονο! Παρα το ότι πριν μου ειχες στειλει κι ευπρεπει - φιλικα προσωπικα μηνυματα - Ξαφνου! εξαγριώθηκες! Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε να κανει με το χιουμοριστικο μηνυμαμου για καποιου το θεμα! Δυστυχως δε γνωριζα τις προσωπικες σας σχεσεις αρα κι τον λογο που παρεξηγήθηκες!!Ισως να μην επρεπε να απαντησω σε κατι! γενικα το λαθος που εκανα ουδεπωτες το καταλαβα!! 
> Ετσι λοιπον παιδια αρχισαι τα προσλβητικα κι ασχημα μηνυματα!! Ξαφνιασμένος ! κι παρα το ότι δεν καταλαβα το που σε ενοχλησα ,αρχησα να ζητω συγχωρεση!! 
> Το συνεχιζες γραφωντας κατω από κάθε δικομου μηνυμα για διαφορα κι ασχετα με εσενα θεματα! κι παλυς δεν μπηκα σε αντπαραθεση μαζισου! 
>  Μεχρι που το εκανες μαζι με καποιες "φιλες"σου ,πωτες δεν μαθαμε το αν εισασταν 2? 3? οι 4! διοτις αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχαν καποιες από αυτές 2 λογοαριασμους! Μαλιστα αρχισες να χλευάζεις και τις τωτες προσπάθειες που εκανα για να γινω καλα από τα ναρκωτικα! ειμουν σε πρόγραμμα αποτοξινωσης! ,ενώ τα παιδια του φορουμ εκεινη την χρονια προσπαθουσαν να μου σταθουν, να διαβαζουν τα εποδυνα που περναγα! να μου γραφουν λογια συμπαράστασης κι να μου δινουν θαρρος για να τα καταφερω! εσυ κοροιδευωντας κι ειρωνευοντας τις προσπάθειες μου γελαγες ! κι με ελεγες αποτυχημενο πρεζονι!!ειχες μια συμπεριφορα πολύ επιθετικη κι προσβλιτικη προς την προσπαθεια που εκανα να βγω από την "αρρωστια"!! είναι απιστευτω το τι ανθρωπος μπορει να κρυβεται πισω από την οθωνη ! τι αισθηματα μπορει να εχει καποιος που λεει σε ένα ανθρωπο που αγωνιζετε να αποτοξινωθεί ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙς ΕΣΥ ΜΝΙΜΟΝΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΘΑΝΩ!! αυτό θυμαμαι που μου το ελεγε ένα μελος!
> τωτες εξαγριωθηκα κι σου απανταγα!! αλλα κι παλυς υβρεις εγω δεν ειπα! αντε να εγραψα μια δυο βρισιες!! στις 100 που εγραψες κι γραφεις εσυ!! οσο για τα θεια κι για προσωπα οικεια ουδεπωτες προσβαλα!! αν πωτες εβρισα παναγια η χριστο να το δειξεις! α ειπα κατις για την μαμασου να μας πεις το μηνυμα να το δουμε!!ε? Αν κι εχουν περασει πολλες μερες από τωτες προσωπικα ακομα θυμαμαι την σκληρωτητα σου!! το ότι χλεύαζες την προσπαθεια ενός ανθρωπου να γινει καλα από την εξαρτηση του με την ηρωινη!! από τις μερες που εμπαινα στο ψυχιατρειο σταυρουπολης!! αλλα κι παλυς κακια δε σου κρατω!! σου μηλω ομορφα κι σου δινω χειρα φιλιας!! αυτή είναι η διαφορα μας μνιμονιο!!


Συνεχιζεις την συκοφαντια . Ενταξει λοιπον.. Δεν μπορω να κανω κατι γι'αυτο. Σου προτεινω να μην ξανασχοληθεις μαζι μου , γιατι το κανεις μονιμως . Και χεστηκα αν με βριζεις , ολοι βριζουμε αλλα σεναρια επιστημονικης φαντασιας δεν εκανε κανεις!
Εισαι λοιπον να μην ξανασχοληθει ο ενας με τον αλλον?Ετσι και αλλιως ακρη δεν βγαινει..Εισαι μεσα?

----------


## giorgos panou

μα κοπελαμου!! ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΡΙΖΩ?? ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΒΡΙΖΩ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ?? το μονο που κανω είναι να επεξηγώ στα παιδια τον λογο που συνεχως τσακονομαστε!! αυτο εξηγω κι τπτα άλλο!! ουτες κοροιδευω καποιο θεμα σου! ουτες σε πιραζω!!
Εσυ βαζεις φοτογραφιες με παπαδες κατω από δικαμου μηνυματα,, εσυ χλευάζεις κι ειρωνεύεσαι την θρησκεια μας σε θεματα που γραφω!Πιστεψεμε !! κι μπορεις να το ψαξεις κι μονησου,, δεν βριζω!!ουτες εχω λογο να το καμω!! 
ηρεμισαι!! χαλαρωσαι!!! δεν θελουμε το κακο σου βρε κουτο!!να σε βοηθήσουμε θελουμε!! όπως βοηθάμε ο ενας τον αλλον εδώ μεσα, όπως στεκομασατε ο ενας στο ζητημα του αλλου ετσι κι εμεις, θα ειμαστε εκει!θα βοηθάμε οπου χρειαστείς!! δεν ειμαστε αντίπαλοι εδώ μεσα! δεν εχουμε κατις να χωρησουμε!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Αν με βριζεις γενικοτερα εννοω , στο παραπανω μηνυμα σου οχι δεν με βριζεις , μονο συνεχιζεις τις συκοφαντιες . Την τελευταια γραμμη την κοιταξες να μου απαντησεις? Εγω παντως θα τον τηρησω τον λογο μου αν μου πεις ναι . Δεν ταιριαζουν παντα τα χνωτα των ανθρωπων .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Και την θρησκεια μας δεν την ειρωνευομαι ειμαι ορθοδοξαρα και υπερηφανη γι'αυτο.. Λιγο χιουμορ εκανα στο Αμην του μαγκαιβερ και στον Χριστο που ανεφερες εσυ .

----------


## Aeon

Παρόλο που αναγνωρίζω μια φιλότιμη προσπάθεια και των 2 (Γιώργο, Mnimonio) να κατεβάσετε τους τόνους, είτε να τα βρείτε,είτε να αδιαφορήσετε ο ένας για τον άλλον,
παρακαλώ θερμά, να αφήσουμε το θέμα στην ησυχία του και ότι περαιτέρω θέλετε, να το πείτε μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Παρόλο που αναγνωρίζω μια φιλότιμη προσπάθεια και των 2 (Γιώργο, Mnimonio) να κατεβάσετε τους τόνους, είτε να τα βρείτε,είτε να αδιαφορήσετε ο ένας για τον άλλον,
> παρακαλώ θερμά, να αφήσουμε το θέμα στην ησυχία του και ότι περαιτέρω θέλετε, να το πείτε μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Εχεις δικιο Αεον και το ξερω που γινομαστε κουραστικοι , ομως τρεμω να στειλω πμ !Δεν την μπορω την λασπη το παραδεχομαι..Ζητω συγνωμη απο ολα τα μελη , θελω μονο μια απαντηση απο τον Πανου στο να μην ασχολειται ο ενας με τον αλλον και τελειωνει εκει το θεμα . Ομορφα και ωραια..

----------


## Aeon

Άντε ρε Γιώργο, κάνε και συ το βήμα, να τα "βρείτε" με κάποιον τρόπο και να συνεχίσουμε ήσυχα-ήσυχα τη ζωή μας στο φόρουμ (και να μπορέσω και γω απερίσπαστος να δω το homeland που με έχει καθηλώσει...

----------


## giorgos panou

> Άντε ρε Γιώργο, κάνε και συ το βήμα, να τα "βρείτε" με κάποιον τρόπο και να συνεχίσουμε ήσυχα-ήσυχα τη ζωή μας στο φόρουμ (και να μπορέσω και γω απερίσπαστος να δω το homeland που με έχει καθηλώσει...


μεινε ησυχος αεον!!¨)¨),,σου υπόσχομαι να με ξεχασεις!!χεχε, θαειμαι τοσο αθόρυβος πλεον! δε θα εχεις πρόβλημα από εμενα ξανα!εξαλου προσπαθω όπως βλέπεις τελευταια να δωσω ένα ευχαρηστω κλιμα στο φορουμ!

Υ.Γ. τι είναι το homeland? φαρμακο για καποια ψυχολογικη παθηση ? η ειδος θεραπείας? είναι με συμετοχη ταμειου?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ωραια το λοιπον... Αυτο θα πει ναι , υποσχομαι να το τηρησω ! Καλο βραδυ σε ολους .

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Σειρα ειναι το homeland

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καλυτερη σειρα απο το σεναριο της πραγματικης ζωης δεν υπαρχει

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Σειρα ειναι το homeland


χμ... το είχε βαλει μια εποχή κάποιο κανάλι, αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά δεν ψήθηκα..

----------


## Macgyver

> Και την θρησκεια μας δεν την ειρωνευομαι ειμαι ορθοδοξαρα και υπερηφανη γι'αυτο.. Λιγο χιουμορ εκανα στο Αμην του μαγκαιβερ και στον Χριστο που ανεφερες εσυ .




Oντως , Γιωργο , σε μενα πηγαινε το χιουμορ της μνιμονιο , που το βρηκα πετυχημενο . Μην τα βαζεις μαζι της . Δεν ειναι πια και τοσο κακη . Κανει χιουμορακι , εγω το διασκεδαζω παντως . 
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------

